

In Demand  A week inside the future of journalism - ilamont
http://www.cjr.org/feature/in_demand.php?page=all

======
tptacek
_Most days there were around 270,000 story topics to choose from, typically
paying between $3 and $15. In their span and dullness and fascinating
particulars, they reflected a more granular portrait of twenty-first-century
American interests than the trending search topics on Google or Yahoo ever
will. We are not deep in wonder. We are bankrupt and considering divorce in
Oklahoma. We want to know how to make money with candy stands at miniature-
golf courses. We want do-it-yourself plans for an electric unicycle and for
dog wheelchairs. We are curious about Hungarian customs regulations and how to
use a spinal-cord monitor during scoliosis surgery. Also, please, we would
like instructions on How to Set Up a Pony Ride with No Ponies._

This is the best thing I've seen on CJR in a long time.

